# Fucking Furries



## Kibou (Nov 16, 2011)

I've been told the reason I troll furries so much is because I don't understand them
or know enough of them/about them to know otherwise.

Every furry tells me that the weird ones are a minority, and the rest of you are normal fucking socially adept people.

I call bullshit on that right now, I have used literally every fucking form of social media to talk to you people.

I've added 300+ furries on Facebook, all fucking weird awful people

but I didn't let that stop me, I thought that maybe they would act differently on the phone

So I called 50+ furries....every single one was weirder and more socially inept than the next. Not a single change, still fucking awful.

but I didn't let *THAT* stop me, I figured maybe furries acted differently IRL then they did on the phone and internet.

So I went to a fur-meet, in hopes to see some improvement.

No, 9 people, each and every one socially inept, awkward, and perverted. I haven't been in a room with that many hyper-sexual virgins since high school.

tl;dr:

* YOU ARE ALL FUCKING WEIRD
*


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 16, 2011)

Fucking furries, in the den- how quaint

Also never add furfags on facebook- that was just stupid


----------



## Rotsala (Nov 16, 2011)

By facebook furries I assume you added a shitload of people with furry profile pictures and stupid fantasy furry names, people who have chosen to define themselves by their involvement in the furry fandom, and then expected them not to be retarded

Good job


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice psot kid... maybe you should make a nother one


----------



## Xeno (Nov 16, 2011)

Fucking weird and proud of it.
Also, what the fuck were you thinking adding furries on facebook man.....


----------



## Kibou (Nov 16, 2011)

> By facebook furries I assume you added a shitload of people with furry profile pictures and stupid fantasy furry names, people who have chosen to define themselves by their involvement in the furry fandom, and then expected them not to be retarded



Of course not, I've taken feed back that those people are a bad representation of the fandom before

I added real fucking people with human avatars and pictures of themselves at furry-cons and what not...



> Nice psot kid... maybe you should make a nother one



The only thing I found offensive about your post was the grammar sir!.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 16, 2011)

Kibou said:


> I've added 300+ furries on Facebook



lol



Kibou said:


> So I called 50+ furries....every single one was weirder and more socially inept than the next.



You found 50+ people willing to give you their phone number? No wonder they were crazy. I sure as shit wouldn't give my number out to some random person.



Kibou said:


> 9 people



Was that the _entire _meet? How about going to a real one?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 16, 2011)

Assburgers, furries dun have it.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5811448/


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 16, 2011)

I would say you are weird too, just for doing the things you mentioned.
I mean, 300+ furries? Are you mad?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 16, 2011)

*sigh*

just get over it.


----------



## Rotsala (Nov 16, 2011)

That actually surprises me a bit more. Oh well FURRIES ARE FUCKED 

GAME OVER GUYS 

it's time to like cool things like football and tits because this whole furry thing is WEIRD


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Nov 16, 2011)

Kibou said:


> Of course not, I've taken feed back that those people are a bad representation of the fandom before
> 
> I added real fucking people with human avatars and pictures of themselves at furry-cons and what not...
> 
> ...


 
reported for being fairly fuckin offensive also post sucks and my good forum is always full of epic winnery.  Do not disturbe the winnery yin/yang or I will do sweet judo moves on you


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 16, 2011)

You went to excessive lenghts just to post this? This is not a study.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Nov 16, 2011)

Why would you add so many on facebook?


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Nov 16, 2011)

Kibou said:


> I've been told the reason I troll furries so much is because I don't understand them
> or know enough of them/about them to know otherwise.
> 
> Every furry tells me that the weird ones are a minority, and the rest of you are normal fucking socially adept people.
> ...


----------



## Kibou (Nov 16, 2011)

Antonin Scalia said:


> reported for being fairly fuckin offensive also post sucks and my good forum is always full of epic winnery.  Do not disturbe the winnery yin/yang or I will do sweet judo moves on you



Good lord, what!?.



TechnoGypsy said:


> I would say you are weird too, just for doing the things you mentioned.
> I mean, 300+ furries? Are you mad?



I WAS TRYING TO BE ACCEPTING


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 16, 2011)

300 friends on facebook?  Someone's popular.


----------



## Rotsala (Nov 16, 2011)

you never should have come here and now you're going to pay


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Nov 16, 2011)

Kibou said:


> Good lord, what!?.
> 
> 
> 
> I WAS TRYING TO BE ACCEPTING



out


----------



## Kibou (Nov 16, 2011)

catilda lily said:


> Why would you add so many on facebook?



I guess you could say it was a quasi-social experiment?




CannonFodder said:


> 300 friends on facebook?  Someone's popular.



</3


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 16, 2011)

people dont troll others because they don't udnerstand them
people troll others because they've realized the dark, disgusting side of them

why the fuck do you think i troll the shit out of babyfurs


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 16, 2011)

Kibou said:


> </3


I was being condescending.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 16, 2011)

I give troll thread 2/10- may read again if drunk, for a giggle


----------



## Zenia (Nov 16, 2011)

*shrugs* I'm normal.


----------



## Kibou (Nov 16, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I give troll thread 2/10- may read again if drunk, for a giggle



Coincidentally that is the general response I got from furries when I asked them about their fandom
I did not even need to say anything offensive, just question them and the immediate response was
OMG TROLL I BLOCK U



Rotsala said:


> That actually surprises me a bit more. Oh well FURRIES ARE FUCKED
> 
> GAME OVER GUYS
> 
> it's time to like cool things like football and tits because this whole furry thing is WEIRD



GG


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## Aden (Nov 16, 2011)

This thread's a keeper


----------



## Aetius (Nov 16, 2011)

Weird as in fetishes? or just don't fit in to society? :v


----------



## GTO-Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2011)

Kibou said:


> I've been told the reason I troll furries so much is because I don't understand them
> or know enough of them/about them to know otherwise.
> 
> I have used literally every fucking form of social media to talk to you people.
> ...



Wow...someone has some hidden issues...what's it called when a furry comes out of the closet? coming out of the woods? You sir, are at the edge of the trees....

They say to hate God..you have to love him first...wonder if that's the same with furries


----------



## israfur (Nov 16, 2011)

OP if you are that board go stir a pot elsewhere, it's really hard for me to believe you or take your posts seriously.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Nov 16, 2011)

should I make another .gif yes no


----------



## Kibou (Nov 16, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Weird as in fetishes? or just don't fit in to society? :v



Everyone has weird fetishes, this is nothing new. 
It's the sub-culture that is deplorable



israfur said:


> OP if you are that board go stir a pot elsewhere, it's really hard for me to believe you or take your posts seriously.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Nov 16, 2011)

From what I can see, 99% of furries have autism. (inb4 I am the 99%)


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 16, 2011)

In before "You best believe in troll threads" picture.

OP, what exactly was your purpose with this?


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Nov 16, 2011)

Kibou said:


> Everyone has weird fetishes, this is nothing new.
> It's the sub-culture that is deplorable



The keyboard shakes as I type my words onto the computer.  "It's the sub-culture that is deplorable," I write, breathing heavily as my cellulose girlfriend talks in a skype window, sweat rolling from my greasy pores onto the desk, grimy with refuse and Mountain Dew Code Red juice from days long gone.  This is embracing.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 16, 2011)

Then remove them from facebook, block their phone numbers, stop whining on furry forums, and go on with your life.


----------



## mrfoxwily (Nov 16, 2011)

I think the only inept person in this case is the one who calls 50 strangers obsessed with anthropomorphic characters and expects them to be normal and then complains about it to _other_ strangers obsessed with anthropomorphic characters and expects them to care.

Really?


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 16, 2011)

Antonin Scalia said:


> The keyboard shakes as I type my words onto the computer.  "It's the sub-culture that is deplorable," I write, breathing heavily as my cellulose girlfriend talks in a skype window, sweat rolling from my greasy pores onto the desk, grimy with refuse and Mountain Dew Code Red juice from days long gone.  This is embracing.


You are my new favorite shitposter on these forums.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Nov 16, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> You are my new favorite shitposter on these forums.








I'm done here


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Nov 16, 2011)

Every time this guy posts a thread

and I read it and

he always succeeds in trolling some furs

every time

because there's always someone who says

"You're wrong, OP"

and that's why he'll keep coming back

every month or so


----------



## Jiangxi (Nov 16, 2011)

I laughed so hard at this thread.

Also

L O L

That's to anyone who actually read OP's post inside their heads with a 'serious voice'.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 16, 2011)

Kibou said:


> Everyone has weird fetishes, this is nothing new.



Keep telling yourself that 

I'm intrigued why you would put so much effort into this.  If I didn't know better I'd say you were obsessed :roll:


----------



## Tycho (Nov 16, 2011)

he always goes for the den

why does he go for the den?

because it's a pathetically easy mark for trolling

like playing Tetris with nothing but long-straight pieces


----------



## Not-a-DJ (Nov 16, 2011)

I dare you to find ten totally "normal" people on this planet.


----------



## Takun (Nov 16, 2011)

Woah I'm not socially inept because I'm a furry, I'm just a comp sci major.  Get it right.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 16, 2011)

Kibou said:


> Everyone has weird fetishes, this is nothing new.
> It's the sub-culture that is deplorable



You obviously have not seen un-birthing.


----------



## Cyril (Nov 16, 2011)

If you don't like furries
Why you posting on a furry site?

Anyways I needed this, a good laugh.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Nov 16, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> You obviously have not seen un-birthing.


Un-birth this abortion of a thread


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 17, 2011)

Someone rape me so this thread's title is relevant.


Kibou said:


> I've added 300+ furries on Facebook, all fucking weird awful people


Haven't found me yet.


----------



## Waffles (Nov 17, 2011)

OP - I demand proof of said facebook. And furmeet. 
If not, 1/10 troll.


----------



## BRN (Nov 17, 2011)

OP should chat with some of my friends. :3




: 3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 17, 2011)

SIX said:


> OP should chat with some of my friends. :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He would die.


----------



## Elim Garak (Nov 17, 2011)

How dare you judge us murry purry scritchy yaffy furries!? THIS IS FURSECUTION :V


----------



## cad (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for brightening up my day with your BS, OP!


----------



## Aetius (Nov 17, 2011)

SIX said:


> OP should chat with some of my friends. :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've meet some of them. They are weird.


----------



## Kibou (Nov 17, 2011)

Not-a-DJ said:


> I dare you to find ten totally "normal" people on this planet.



Normal is subjective
but even then there is a difference between abnormal and fucking weird



Tycho said:


> he always goes for the den
> why does he go for the den?



"*General Furry Fandom Discussion"*



Ricky said:


> Keep telling yourself that
> 
> I'm intrigued why you would put so much effort into this.  If I didn't know better I'd say you were obsessed :roll:



I figured since every furry told me that the weird perverts were the minority, and I was trolling the normal socially healthy majority

That there was something I was missing, maybe the furries were right. Maybe I was trolling the majority for the unhealthy actions of the minority.

So I set about on this little experiment, and NOPE
The majority is fucking weird, perverted, socially inept and the minority is composed of normal god damn people.


----------



## Aden (Nov 17, 2011)

Kibou said:


> So I set about on this little experiment, and NOPE
> The majority is fucking weird, perverted, socially inept and the minority is composed of normal god damn people.



Well jeez, we could've told you that


----------



## Maisuki (Nov 17, 2011)

This basically reenforces what I already knew. I'm one of the few sane ones in this entire fucking fandom.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 17, 2011)

Maisuki said:


> I'm one of the few sane ones in this entire fucking fandom.



Funny, that's what you all say.


----------



## DKitty (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm a sane yet abnormal fur, proud of it & not afraid to admit it.

Also...
-Who friends over 300+ people at once on shitfacebook?
-Who adds over 50+ contacts at once on their cell?
-Who goes to a con with 9 people total in attendance?

Nobody except OP. The end, good-bye, go back to your lives, citizens of FAF.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 17, 2011)

Oh OP, tell me more. I am all ears.


----------



## Kibou (Nov 17, 2011)

> -Who friends over 300+ people at once on shitfacebook?



Added over time



> -Who adds over 50+ contacts at once on their cell?



Added over time...again



> -Who goes to a con with 9 people total in attendance?



Fur-meet not con


----------



## DKitty (Nov 17, 2011)

Kibou said:


> Added over time
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Parodying The Miz*
Really? Really? REALLY?...Really. :V

...Congrats, you have succeeded to epic fail yet again at your attempt to explain self for adding such people on your shitfacebook, your cell phone contact list, & going to said fur-meet.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 17, 2011)

You add random people and complain how they act weird when you, a random person call them?
Anyway, I call bullshit on the OP. Seems like you can't get the good furries to talk to you.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 17, 2011)

That's not how you make friends, OP :V Random adding and random calling of folks doesn't work like that in the fandom.


----------



## Azure (Nov 17, 2011)

Whooooooooo cares? Only you. Sorry you met freaks, but hey, it's probably what you were looking for in the first place.


----------



## Kibou (Nov 17, 2011)

DKitty said:


> *Parodying The Miz*
> Really? Really? REALLY?...Really. :V
> 
> ...Congrats, you have succeeded to epic fail yet again at your attempt to explain self for adding such people on your shitfacebook, your cell phone contact list, & going to said fur-meet.











Glaice said:


> That's not how you make friends, OP :V Random adding and random calling of folks doesn't work like that in the fandom.



Yes it does



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> You add random people and complain how they act weird when you, a random person call them?
> Anyway, I call bullshit on the OP. Seems like you can't get the good furries to talk to you.



I did not randomly call anyone, 90% of the time I was asked to call them surprisingly. 
And the ones I personally called I had already spoke to for an appropriate time and asked if it was ok if I called them.

They acted weird because they are fucking weird

And clearly I couldn't find a good furry to talk too
out of the vast number of people I contacted the fact that I could not find a single one speaks miles for this fandom.


----------



## VoidBat (Nov 17, 2011)

I can see you winning the Nobel Prize, OP.
Furries being socially inept? What a disturbing, new discovery. Stop the presses, folks.


----------



## thewall (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm a weirdo, but I'm not a kinky deviant who obsesses about sex.  Even cloud cuckoo landers like myself have standards.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 17, 2011)

mike37 said:


> I'm a weirdo, but I'm not a kinky deviant who obsesses about sex.  Even cloud cuckoo landers like myself have standards.



Lies, all furries in the end are perverts.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 17, 2011)

ITT: 

no, don't even bother. just leave, now.


----------



## thewall (Nov 17, 2011)

Do you know what I found out?  This site is less discussion on furry fandom and more complaining about the furry fandumb.  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...


----------



## Mentova (Nov 17, 2011)

Guys lets white knight the fandumb more that'll make the troll go away for sure.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 17, 2011)

mike37 said:


> Do you know what I found out?  This site is less discussion on furry fandom and more complaining about the furry fandumb.  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...


So?

Besides, it's not complaining, it's constructive critisism :V


----------



## thewall (Nov 17, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> So?
> 
> Besides, it's not complaining, it's constructive critisism :V



That's true...


----------



## Cyril (Nov 17, 2011)

Wow, this whole thread has devolved into bad trolls trying to out-troll each other.
OP: Sure, you're right. You only posted this to intentionally stir up drama. Moving on.
Other people: Stop feeding the troll. I know he gave you a thanksgiving feast, but that doesn't mean you need to return his generosity.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 17, 2011)

Cyril said:


> Wow, this whole thread has devolved into bad trolls trying to out-troll each other.
> OP: Sure, you're right. You only posted this to intentionally stir up drama. Moving on.
> Other people: Stop feeding the troll. I know he gave you a thanksgiving feast, but that doesn't mean you need to return his generosity.



Bad trolls....or serious people? You decide.


----------



## thewall (Nov 17, 2011)

Cyril said:


> Wow, this whole thread has devolved into bad trolls trying to out-troll each other.
> OP: Sure, you're right. You only posted this to intentionally stir up drama. Moving on.
> Other people: Stop feeding the troll. I know he gave you a thanksgiving feast, but that doesn't mean you need to return his generosity.



But we're having fun!  :3


----------



## Cyril (Nov 17, 2011)

Mike: same difference
mike: if you're having fun, then something's wrong with the thread


----------



## Aetius (Nov 17, 2011)

Cyril said:


> Mike: same difference
> mike: if you're having fun, then something's wrong with the thread



That's it, I'm getting a name change >:V


----------



## ForestShepherd (Nov 17, 2011)

perhaps you have just met the wrong types of furries then? I have been a furry since middle school and I am now 21. I have met the types of furries you speak of and can honestly say that not all of us act as strange as you seem to think we do. I find no offense of the post you have but find it rather amusing. you refered to furries as socialy inept, awkward and perverted. I have a decent paying job work in a hospital, have no problem being social in any type of situation, amd everyone including non furries can be perverted. In fact I have seen some so called normal people post some disgusting fudged up stuff.


----------



## ForestShepherd (Nov 17, 2011)

Kibou said:


> I've been told the reason I troll furries so much is because I don't understand them
> or know enough of them/about them to know otherwise.
> 
> Every furry tells me that the weird ones are a minority, and the rest of you are normal fucking socially adept people.
> ...



so why do you keep trying? curiosty plagues me


----------



## Cyril (Nov 17, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> That's it, I'm getting a name change >:V



I don't see you posting in the name change thread

liar


----------



## thewall (Nov 17, 2011)

I kind of was kidding.  This was fun to read, though.

Forestwhatever, why you double post?


----------



## SnowyD (Nov 17, 2011)

<--- I'm a champ.

But hey, I just dig the fandom.

I'm not socially inept or anything. I just smoke a lot of weed and make a lot of funk music.

I think you're weird for being a rager on a furry forum.


----------



## Rotsala (Nov 17, 2011)

I used to think trolling people was cool. I was like 14 though so System of a Down and energy drinks were cool too.


----------



## shteev (Nov 17, 2011)

Run away before we get you.
Run.
_Now._


----------



## Aetius (Nov 17, 2011)

Cyril said:


> I don't see you posting in the name change thread
> 
> liar



Meh I am too lazy.

Later.


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 17, 2011)

Gotta love how this thread jumped 4 pages in one day.....


Kibou said:


> * YOU ARE ALL FUCKING WEIRD
> *


This should be the motto of the human race.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 17, 2011)

Look, we've already have proven that:

a. Furries are geeks and nerds.

b. Furries will stick their pecker into anything, even if the orfice is filled with a flesh-eating virus.

c. Many furries have do not have standards (see B).

d. Furries farm more STDs and porn than a Chinese Goldfarmer farming for gold in WoW.

e. Furries are Drama whores.

Can I please close this thread?


----------

